
Dropbox V1 API endpoints disabled today - mpcjanssen
https://blogs.dropbox.com/developers/2017/06/updated-api-v1-deprecation-timeline/
======
mpcjanssen
Dropbox has not only deprecated their V1 API endpoints, they are now also
disabled. This means that any application which has not been updated to the V2
API will now fail. Expect a lot of unsupported apps to break for no good
reason.

